# Flounder Pic's off the web!



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Hey Guy's ! I love serching for Fish pic's and story's! Here are some i found to day!! :usaflag If u find any please add! Tight line's sharp gig's and cold Beer to all :letsdrink :usaflag_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

??? den't say.










5 1/2 lb










8lb










Just say's big Red !


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is one I gigged last year, it was freezing is all I remember of the story


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good grief papa z how big was the flounder the lady is holding in your 3rd pic?!! Also, go back and edit you post and hit the "enter" key after every picture it will make them appear up and down instead of side to side on the screen.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_I guess im geting to old to do thar cold wether thang!:reallycrying The body just dont want to move! But awesome flatie!! :bowdown Bet he was good eating!! :letsdrink_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Thank's for the Info Bender,:letsdrink I been woundering about that! :usaflag_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Not haveing any luck with the edditing thangy??? but i'll know next post! :doh 2 pic is 5.5lb 3picis 8lb den't say what #1 was but still a nice 1! :usaflag_


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that redfish a pic you found on the web? It has to be photoshopped.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishwater (10/7/2009)*Is that redfish a pic you found on the web? It has to be photoshopped.


I don't doubt its real, the world record redfish is 94 lbs, 2 ounces. Heck the one swimming around at bass pro in destin is easily as big as the one in that picture.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

What you don't know it the fisherman with the red is only 4' tall.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

WE CAUGHT SOME TROLLING DIXIE BAR LAST YEAR THAT WERE NEAR THAT. ONE OF THEM PEGGED A FIFTY POUND SCALE.


----------

